

Write code every day - brettlangdon
https://brett.is/writing/about/write-code-every-day/

======
MichaelCrawford
Nulla Dies Sine Linea.

Never A Day Without A Line.

Advice given to Roman artists. Create art every single day of your life, even
if that art is but one line.

I myself compose for and play the piano. I enjoy it but it is tough to make
forward progress; if one plays only for pleasure one is unlikely to advance.

After someone said to me "Nulla Dies Sine Linea", I used Adobe Illustrator to
draw an 88-key piano keyboard, then placed that on a poster with the advice, a
neat border around it, printed it on pale grey cotton resume paper, framed it
then mounted it on the wall just above my keyboard.

